# Unitronic Performance Software for Golf R, S3 and TTS MQB



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to announce the official worldwide release of its Performance Software for the MK7 Golf R® and 8V S3®.

Unitronic has precisely re-calibrated the SIMOS 12/18 engine control unit (ECU) to deliver maximum performance while ensuring complete OEM-like reliability and drivability from V.A.G.’s latest generation of the turbocharged four cylinder high-output 2.0-liter TSI® engine found in the MQB chassis. Unitronic’s Performance Software is programmable directly through the OBD-2 port and within minutes you’ll be enjoying a total night-and-day driving experience.



Unitronic’s Stage 1 and Stage 1+ Performance Software are both designed for otherwise complete stock vehicles, requiring no supporting hardware modifications and provides a great entry-level upgrade. Stage 1 is optimized for 91 OCT/95 RON fuel, producing *355 HP/338 lb-ft TQ*.



For Clients with access to 93 OCT/98 RON fuel, Stage 1+ takes advantage of higher grade fuel, producing an increase in output to *375 HP/350 lb-ft TQ*; a remarkable *+57 HP and +50 lb-ft TQ* over Unitronic’s recorded stock figures.



Taking it to the next level, Unitronic sets itself apart from the competition with its Stage 2 Performance Software, requiring a 3” downpipe, which alleviates exhaust restrictions created by the stock catalytic converter allowing for optimal dissipation of exhaust backpressure and maximum flow. Unitronic’s Stage 2 Performance Software boasts an increase of *79 HP and 68 lb-ft of TQ* over the stock power as recorded by Unitronic, with an output of *397 HP and 368 lb-ft of TQ*.




*Additional features encompassed with all Stages of Unitronic Performance Software for the 2.0 TSI Gen3 include:*
• Left foot braking
• Improved throttle response
• Factory Failsafes Retained
• Engine Temperature Protection (rev limit based on engine coolant temperature)
• Optimized Responsiveness and driveability
• Speed Limiter Removed
• Power delivery perfectly optimized throughout the power band
• Increased fuel economy

*Applications:*
MK7 VW® Golf R
8V Audi® S3
5F Seat® Leon® Cupra®
5F Seat Leon Cupra 280
MKIII Audi TTS®

*Subject to ecu box code availability.

For more information, be sure to contact your local Authorized Unitronic Dealer to get yours now!


----------

